# Davy Jones is Dead



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

How sad is that.... :-(


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts]The Monkees - I&#39;m a Believer [official music video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

He is in his locker?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 29, 2012)

Monkees Singer Davy Jones -- Dead at 66 from Heart Attack | TMZ.com

Heart attack.... at 66. Can't say I'm overly familiar with The Monkees, but.... prayers for his family.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxPppXaPonY]The Monkees Season One TV Show Intro Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> How sad is that.... :-(


Oh Mannnnnnnnnnn that sux.

RIP


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Monkees Singer Davy Jones -- Dead at 66 from Heart Attack | TMZ.com
> 
> Heart attack.... at 66. *Can't say I'm overly familiar with The Monkees,* but.... prayers for his family.



You young whipper snapper... 

Many a middle-aged woman is in tears right now....


----------



## Valerie (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Monkees Singer Davy Jones -- Dead at 66 from Heart Attack | TMZ.com
> ...






  Yes, he was a cutie!


----------



## California Girl (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Monkees Singer Davy Jones -- Dead at 66 from Heart Attack | TMZ.com
> ...



When I read your OP, I immediately thought of the Pirates of the Caribbean character. My bad.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 29, 2012)

I was never a big fan of _The Monkies_ and I can't think of anything else I know him for, but may he rest in peace and my condolences to his family.

Immie


----------



## peach174 (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh man ! he was my favorite monkey.
RIP Davey


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> Oh man ! he was my favorite monkey.
> RIP Davey



Who were the others?

Immie


----------



## peach174 (Feb 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Me too !


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 29, 2012)

No more sparkling star eyes. bummer the monkeys were cool,might not have been over the top musically,bt cool.

He's now on the last train to Clarksville RIP!


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 29, 2012)

Peter Tork,Mike Nesbit,Micky Dolends or something like that.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> I was never a big fan of _The Monkies_ and I can't think of anything else I know him for, but may he rest in peace and my condolences to his family.
> 
> Immie



He remained on tour (up until today) - wooing the hearts of women nationwide. Very full performance schedule. Just married a beautiful lady, about half his age. Last time I saw him on TV (a few months ago) - he looked great. 

RIP Davy -


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUZeZ1e441A&feature=endscreen&NR=1]The Monkees - Last Train to Clarksville - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man ! he was my favorite monkey.
> ...



See post #5


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 29, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> Peter Tork,Mike Nesbit,Micky Dolends or something like that.



Without Googling it I would never have been able to come up with that list, but those names do sound somewhat familiar.

I don't know whether or not you Googled it, but I could not have come up with those names.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I was never a big fan of _The Monkies_ and I can't think of anything else I know him for, but may he rest in peace and my condolences to his family.
> ...



His music was not my "style".  Not that I had anything against it.  It just wasn't something I enjoyed enough to listen to.

Immie


----------



## peach174 (Feb 29, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man ! he was my favorite monkey.
> ...



You mean the other monkey's or other favorite singers?
The rest of the monkey's were Micky Dolenez, Michael Nesmith and Peter Tork.
Micky Dolnez was my 2nd favorite.


----------



## eots (Feb 29, 2012)

the *monkees* where way cool...R.I.P Davy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nmxmJ3Fp0k]Daydream Believer- the Monkees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Feb 29, 2012)

RIP Davey...

Took the last train to Clarkesville...


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2012)

Daydream believer. RIP Davey.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

Was he liberal or conservative?
Did he support abortion?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Was he liberal or conservative?
> Did he support abortion?



Who cares?
He was British not American.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOfsPSXqJDc&feature=related]The Monkees - Daydream Believer (Soñando Despierto) Subtitulada Español - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Feb 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Was he liberal or conservative?
> Did he support abortion?



fuck off...


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> Peter Tork,Mike Nesbit,Micky Dolends or something like that.


Mickey Dolenz, I THINK. My older sister adored Davy Jones, though I thought of the LOCKER when I first saw the thread also. The Monkees had a some years of replay on a few alternate rock stations in the early 1980's also. I was amazed to hear their music then. Mike Nesmith (sp.) wrote a Different Drum for Linda Ronstadt. He also did music videos early on.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Was he liberal or conservative?
> ...



And Ahnuld was Austrian.
Ohh I forgot, Ahnuld got an anchor wench 
But both were entertainers.


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

And he was down to earth and a great guy too.  He took Marcia Brady to her prom afterall.  
Who knew they had 8th grade proms?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dZPRbR4SI8]Davy Jones on the brady bunch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

Video programming sure is effective.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

How does the media refer to their broadcast content?
Programming


----------



## laughinReaper (Feb 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> And he was down to earth and a great guy too.  He took Marcia Brady to her prom afterall.
> Who knew they had 8th grade proms?
> 
> Davy Jones on the brady bunch - YouTube



I just got off the phone with Marcia Brady, she is heartbroken. RIP Davy I hope you died while monkeying around.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

Davy Jones - just last month....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGuqmNy_8mc]Davy Jones of the Monkees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Sheesh!  I really feel old!


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

jan said:


> Sheesh!  I really feel old!



You aren't Jan Brady are you?


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh!  I really feel old!
> ...



:rofl  Nope...but I used to watch the Brady Bunch back in the day!


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 29, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Tork,Mike Nesbit,Micky Dolends or something like that.
> ...



No google,names and numbers stick with me.


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 29, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > And he was down to earth and a great guy too.  He took Marcia Brady to her prom afterall.
> ...



Call Jan Marcia's into girls.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpXcSN_6K-4&NR=1&feature=endscreen]The Monkees - Randy Scouse Git - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

Mickey Dolenz.  His daughter Amy is a hottie.  Apparently she has done some acting too.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

I Wanna Be Free

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5ZYXBtEuLw]Monkees - I Wanna Be Free (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

The slower version...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

Valleri

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNqUufWLfZc]The Monkees - "Valleri" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - '68 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izj6INxMfy4&NR=1&feature=fvwp]The Monkees - What am I doing Hangin&#39;[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

Look Out, Here Comes Tomorrow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfZzAc9ce98]The Monkees - Look Out Here Comes Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 29, 2012)

nesbit is a millionaire...his mom invented white out


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

This Just Doesn't Seem To Be My Day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kfLDcVs9Xc]The Monkees - This Just Doesn't Seem to Be My Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

She Hangs Out

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQjA5rDFMjo]The Monkees - She Hangs Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 29, 2012)

Loved the Monkees.  Specifically remember being sick with a high fever watching one of their shows that was like being sick with a really high fever. . .  the one where they were riding motorcycles inside their apartment.  lol

I swiped my brother's 'Monkees Headquarters' album . . .didn't ever give it back either. 

Sad that DJ is gone.     And?  I didn't have him on my damn dead list either!  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSETPC5PhhY]the Monkees - sweet young thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 29, 2012)

wow i loved the monkeys i was what all of 10?

now i just feel old


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoxrV-1FmUY&NR=1&feature=endscreen"]The Monkees - Love is Only Sleeping - YouTube[/ame]


Kinda forgot how really good these guys could be at times.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

Shades of Gray

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF9T4OpGNQY]Shades Of Gray by The Monkees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

Cuddly Toy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0emLj0d66DQ]The Monkees - Cuddly Toy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2012)

Star Collector

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=421BcPQe6dM]The Monkees - Star Collector - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal (Feb 29, 2012)

Well... The Best Buy is certain to be all out of Monkees CDz today...

RIP FauxArtist who has Died... You were a Funny Actor and you made me Laugh.

Slap Whitney when you see here! 



peace...


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

mal said:


> Well... The Best Buy is certain to be all out of Monkees CDz today...
> 
> RIP FauxArtist who has Died... You were a Funny Actor and you made me Laugh.
> 
> ...



He started out as an actor and was hired as one in the SITCOM, The Monkees - you are right. But he became a very highly successful musician, as they all did. The remaining three are all still touring today!


----------



## mal (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Well... The Best Buy is certain to be all out of Monkees CDz today...
> ...



It's the standard, "they aren't real Musicians" line from my Youth... 

I liked em'...

He and they seem like good people also.



peace...


----------



## Amelia (Feb 29, 2012)

My husband is a huge fan.  We saw Davy, Micky and Peter perform a few times in the 1990's.   Have the whole Monkees series in two formats.   Plus the movie Head and all sorts of other things the guys did together and on their own.

I'm going to miss Davy much more than ... well ... than the musicians whose passing got days and days of TV coverage and flags at half staff.



.


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2012)

> Davy Jones -- forever young and forever beloved by fans the last 50 years -- has died, according to Reuters. Age: 66. The cause of death was apparently a heart attack.
> 
> Jones and his band the Monkees were in a brief moment and time very nearly as popular as the Beatles -- whom they so gently satirized and idolized in that long ago NBC hit. ("The Monkees," by the way, bowed Sept. 13, 1966 -- five days after "Star Trek" launched.)



Davy Jones dead, Monkees singer was 66


----------



## Valerie (Feb 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> > Davy Jones -- forever young and forever beloved by fans the last 50 years -- has died, according to Reuters. Age: 66. The cause of death was apparently a heart attack.
> >
> > Jones and his band the Monkees were in a brief moment and time very nearly as popular as the Beatles -- whom they so gently satirized and idolized in that long ago NBC hit. ("The Monkees," by the way, bowed Sept. 13, 1966 -- five days after "Star Trek" launched.)
> 
> ...













http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/210731-davy-jones-is-dead.html#post4889161


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2012)

Dang.. I looked for a thread, too. 

still sad. he was such a cutie.


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video] - YouTube



I'm a Believer was Mickey's song... 

this one's Davey:

Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear - YouTube


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRNFus7Pbp4]Davy Jones on the Brady Bunch- Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

The whole Monkees concept.....

Brilliant!


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Davy Jones on the Brady Bunch- Girl - YouTube



Dig those headphones and shirt collars


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Davy Jones on the Brady Bunch- Girl - YouTube
> ...



I like the white guy dancing Davy is doing while still being able to carry a tune.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dang.. I looked for a thread, too.
> 
> still sad. he was such a cutie.






Yeah, he was...  Didn't you say you saw them perform recently...?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> > Davy Jones -- forever young and forever beloved by fans the last 50 years -- has died, according to Reuters. Age: 66. The cause of death was apparently a heart attack.
> >
> > Jones and his band the Monkees were in a brief moment and time very nearly as popular as the Beatles -- whom they so gently satirized and idolized in that long ago NBC hit. ("The Monkees," by the way, bowed Sept. 13, 1966 -- five days after "Star Trek" launched.)
> 
> ...



Aww, he was really cute.  RIP, Davy.


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2012)

Valerie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dang.. I looked for a thread, too.
> ...



i did. my sister in law took me and my son to see the monkees at westbury music theatre in june, i think.


----------



## Douger (Feb 29, 2012)

Here come the loons with another candlelight vigil.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 29, 2012)

Douger said:


> Here come* the loons* with another candlelight vigil.




Oh that was so nice of you to bring candles...


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Mickey Dolenz played the street fair in hoboken about two years ago. he was actually pretty good.


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Pleasant Valley Sunday & Listen to the Band were good songs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 29, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > > Davy Jones -- forever young and forever beloved by fans the last 50 years -- has died, according to Reuters. Age: 66. The cause of death was apparently a heart attack.
> ...



Cheer up, sleepy Jean.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 29, 2012)

66 is pretty young. Gosh.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 29, 2012)

As a 12 year old, the Monkeys were pretty cool

And looking back, some of their songs weren't that bad. While the instruments may have been faked, Davey Jones vocals were as good as any other pop singer at the time


----------



## syrenn (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU615FaODCg]Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> I was never a big fan of _The Monkies_ and I can't think of anything else I know him for, but may he rest in peace and my condolences to his family.
> 
> Immie



Who are The Monkies?

Davy Jones was in the Monkees.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> oh man ! He was my favorite monkey.
> Rip davey



monkee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> No more sparkling star eyes. bummer the *monkeys *were cool,might not have been over the top musically,bt cool.
> 
> He's now on the last train to Clarksville RIP!


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I was never a big fan of _The Monkies_ and I can't think of anything else I know him for, but may he rest in peace and my condolences to his family.
> ...



well, that would explain the heart attack


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear - YouTube



great shower song.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



How in Gods name can you spell Nesmith correctly, but get MONKEES wrong?

Oh, and it's Dolenz.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear - YouTube
> ...



i just saw him on a talk show with is new wife..... she was the clean freak...and he was the messy one who would leave his coffee spoon on the counter.  66 is to young to go.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 29, 2012)

Episode of Boy Meets World with the Monkees.  They start getting the band together a couple of minutes into part 3.  Kinda cute.   Has a Partridge family connection too.  ( :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkAywBa2FhY]BMW 308 Rave On (1) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLbSw5-H_9o]BMW 308 Rave On (2) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJeURVO5rBs]BMW 308 Rave On (3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper (Feb 29, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



I did but all she said was Marcia,Marica,Marica! I don't think she's over her childhood sibling rivalry. Tragic, Just tragic.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 29, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I was never a big fan of _The Monkies_ and I can't think of anything else I know him for, but may he rest in peace and my condolences to his family.
> ...



No, who were the other three monkees?  I couldn't have named them, but someone did very quickly.

Then again, I might have to Google to find out that Shirely Thompson was the mother on _The Partridge Family_.

/googles The Partridge Family

Dagnamit!! Shirley Thompson had a little nip of gin in the song _Harper Valley PTA _and it was Shirley Jones who was the mother in _The Partridge Family_!  You know, sometimes I wasn't sure that Shirley Jones didn't have a little nip of gin on set as well.  

Immie


----------



## whitehall (Feb 29, 2012)

Monkees spelling ...get the joke? Neither do I. Everything about the Monkees was phony including the singing which was dubbed on the TV show. Mickey Dolenz was a cute child star in the (5o's?) show Circus Boy but he grew up to be a homely adult. Davy Jones had a Brit accent which fit in with the Beatles rip-off and pop-music at the time. Somehow the media executives made the mess work for teen age girls I guess.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 29, 2012)

Already a thread.


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2012)

two of them.


----------



## laughinReaper (Feb 29, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



What adult wouldn't have a nip of gin when dealing with a adolescent Danny Bonaduce.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 29, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> What adult wouldn't have a nip of gin when dealing with a adolescent Danny Bonaduce.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnliRXAIyIo]Actor Danny Bonaduce meets critic Mark Dice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 29, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Hehe, I was going to throw that in there, but changed my mind.  I didn't want to look up how to spell Bonaduce.

Immie


----------



## laughinReaper (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > What adult wouldn't have a nip of gin when dealing with a adolescent Danny Bonaduce.
> ...



Wow and he didn't slap the taste out of that guys mouth? I'm impressed. I would have just for interrupting my dinner.


----------



## laughinReaper (Feb 29, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I confess I also had to look it up, didn't want the Patridge Family Spelling Police coming after me.


----------



## del (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> How sad is that.... :-(



not very

thanks for asking


----------



## Ropey (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NncVCOWeoKQ]Monkees Screen Tests[/ame]

An older time indeed.  May you R.I.P. Davy


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 29, 2012)

*



			Who would have ever guessed that Davy Jones would go before Keith Richards or Ozzy Osborne?
		
Click to expand...

So says my brother.
*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 29, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> nesbit is a millionaire...his mom invented white out


his idea about using videos for music(which he got from Hard Days Night) on the Electric Company was bought by what was to become MTV......he was considered a pioneer in that field.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> The whole Monkees concept.....
> 
> Brilliant!



i loved the TV show.....it was corn....but hey,i fucking laughed.....


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > nesbit is a millionaire...his mom invented white out
> ...


True, in addition Jones died in Florida. My sister has kept me up to date on all the facts, despite my efforts to the contrary.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 29, 2012)

Douger said:


> Here come the loons with another candlelight vigil.



go pick up shit asshole.....i suppose your going to tell us you knew Davey right?....stupid fuck....


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Well... The Best Buy is certain to be all out of Monkees CDz today...
> ...



Yep the first "made for TV" group?
It worked well.
How would it have worked out if not for the TV programming?


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...


Great, now I am trying to remember what song Mike Nesmith did AFTER the Monkees that got airplay in the alternative rock station I listened to the late 70'/early 80's...........................


----------



## Meister (Feb 29, 2012)

That would be "Joanne"


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

Meister said:


> That would be "Joanne"


Thanks, that sounds like the right name.


----------



## Meister (Feb 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > That would be "Joanne"
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_pu6V6_BEA]Mike Nesmith and The First National Band - Joanne - Nice Early 70&#39;s Pop / Country Ballad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...




Yep TV programming dominates.


----------



## Meister (Feb 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



True, they were never suppose to be a real band, just a sitcom on TV.  Their music took off and the rest is history.
The only one who could play an instrument in the beginning was Mike Nesmith.


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

Meister said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Yes, I checked the lyrics, that is the song. Thanks again. I didn't know Nesmith produced Repo Man until I was informed today.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 29, 2012)

Meister said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




Peter was also a musician going into the project.  Played lots of instruments.  It was his friend Stephen Stills who suggested he try out for the part.


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Ok, Meister & Amelia; as I am no longer answering the phone, please tell me which Monkee was like Lennon of the Beatles. I was directed to an article that contained the claim the Monkees were fashioned after the Beatles*, and Davy Jones was "Paul". 
********************************************
 *I do NOT believe they can be duplicated.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 29, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> How sad is that.... :-(



I thought you were speaking in naval terms.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...





I don't remember ever hearing anything about them trying to match anyone up with Lennon.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 29, 2012)

Meister said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



and these guys are considered pioneers of Country Rock.....some say they are right up there with The Dillards and the Burritto Bros and the Byrds.......Nesmith was more than just a Monkee thats for sure..........


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


The article just had ...."the Beatles, Jones was to be like like Paul McCartney". About the creator, who is all over the news also.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 29, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Dillards? Burrrito bros?
They must not have had a TV show.


----------



## Peach (Feb 29, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


More success after the end of the group, yes.


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I recall reading somewhere that Mickey was actually the most musically talented of all the Monkees.


----------



## Meister (Feb 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpnvNlywP8]The Flying Burrito Brothers - Colorado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



yea i know this is a little over your head US.....but you joined the conversation,so try to keep up....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



actually Peter was able to play the most instruments,while Mike actually wrote a few songs that got some airplay.....Circus Boy....i dont think so....


----------



## theliq (Mar 1, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> How sad is that.... :-(


 For once Warrior I agree with you,although they were a "manufactured Pop Group" they had some great hits....and they put on a terrific live show,saw them in Melbourne in 68...many songs written by harry neilson***,no it wasn't harry,maybe you'd know.....let me know...and Warrior THANKS FOR YOU POST.steven***No it was Willie Nelson always a great song writer and also John Stewart,yep they were the usual song writers for them.

Mike Nesmith had a few hits later on" I GO TO RIO" as I remember and also I remember he said his Mom invented Tippex !!!!!!!! Yeah folk use to laugh at them but I thought they were pretty good,just saying


----------



## eots (Mar 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm39e0w8fzw]BradyBunchClip 05 - Marcia meets Davy Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## teapartysamurai (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in shock this morning.

He was a member of "my" first rock band.

I was only four years old.  And though the ancients (and I considered, at the time, anyone over the age of 8 to be grownup) considered them to be a fake group, I loved them and still do.

A part of my childhood just died today.

Have a Pleasant Valley Sunday, this weekend in Remembrance.

RIP Davy.

Monkees Singer Davy Jones Dies - Davy Jones - Fox Nation


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2012)

there are five other threads on this, TPS.

that said, yeah, very sad news.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Mar 1, 2012)

jillian said:


> there are five other threads on this, TPS.
> 
> that said, yeah, very sad news.




Oh well, one more paen to Davy, won't hurt.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > there are five other threads on this, TPS.
> ...



I hear ya. FWIW, I was responsible for thread number 2. lol.


----------



## mal (Mar 1, 2012)

Are all of the Bee-Gee's Dead yet?...



peace...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 1, 2012)

The Monkeys have been the butt of jokes for years. But for pre-teen pop, they were not that bad. I would take their stuff over Justin Bieber any day

And for ginspy, The Monkeys silly pop tunes were just as bad as some of the Beatles silly pop tunes. If the Monkeys sang Octopuses Garden or Yellow Submarine they would have been mocked


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 1, 2012)

theliq said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > How sad is that.... :-(
> ...



the 2 guys who wrote the most of their tunes were Tommy Boyce and Bobby Hart....


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



... and neil diamond... 

... and carole king.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 1, 2012)

mal said:


> Are all of the Bee-Gee's Dead yet?...
> 
> peace...



No, Barry and Robin are still s_tayin' alive_ the last time I heard.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2012)

*merged*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 1, 2012)

I liked the Monkees.  I wasn't crazy about them but I liked them well enough.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 1, 2012)

Meister said:


> *merged*



i dont remember that Monkee tune.....


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > *merged*
> ...



Shows how little you know your music.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



he probably had the best singing voice. peter tork played everything, including french horn.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 1, 2012)

Did you know that Mike Nesmith's mother invented Liquid Paper (aka White Out)?


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 1, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > *merged*
> ...



Now that I do remember...

"Hey, Hey, We're the Monkees'..."

And then something about "just singin' along."

Well, I remember 8 words of the tune.  

Immie


----------



## manifold (Mar 1, 2012)

It's real shame that Davy Jones passing had to be immediately upstaged by the passing of a partisan douchewagon.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Valerie (Mar 1, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...






*Monkees Theme* From The Monkees Lyrics
Songwriters: HART, BOBBY/BOYCE, TOMMY

_Here we come
Walking down the street
We get the funniest looks from
Everyone we meet.

Hey, hey we're the Monkees,
and people say we monkey around.
But we're too busy singing,
to put anybody down.

We go wherever we want to,
Do what we like to do.
We don't have time to get restless,
There's always something new.

Hey, hey we're the Monkees,
and people say we monkey around.
But we're too busy singing,
to put anybody down.

We're just trying to be friendly,
Come watch us sing and play.
We're the young generation,
And we got something to say.

Hey, hey we're the Monkees,
You never know where we'll be found.
So you'd better get ready,
We may be comin to your town.

Hey, hey we're the Monkees,
and people say we monkey around.
But we're too busy singing,
to put anybody down._


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 1, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You remind me of one of my favorite Monkees songs.......Valerie

By Tommy Boyce and Bobby Hart


Valleri. I love her Valleri.

There's a girl I know who makes me feel so good.
And I wouldn't live without her, even if I could.
They call her Valleri.
I love her Valleri.

[Instrumental]
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/m/monkees/valleri_20095491.html ]
She's the same little girl who used to hang around my door.
But she sure looks different than the way she looked before.
I call her Valleri.
I love her Valleri.

[Instrumental]

Valleri. I love her Valleri.
I love my Valleri.
I need ya, Valleri.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay thanks Valerie.  I didn't remember it like I thought I did.

But for some damned reason, I can't seem to get "Hey, Hey we're the Monkees" out of my head!

Curses!  A friend once made the comment, "I bet you can't get the theme of the Flintstones out of your head now that I have mentioned it".  This was shortly after lunch.  All day long I was thinking, "Yabba Dabba Do, Flintsones, met the Flintstones..."

Immie


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 1, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


that wasnt the one called "MERGED"......


----------



## Dabs (Mar 1, 2012)

I was saddened to hear this news....but we have to go when our time's up!
He was young still.....only 66.
I adore The Monkees when I was a young girl


----------



## konradv (Mar 1, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Daydream believer. RIP Davey.



..and Coronation Street alum.

Colin Lomax - Corriepedia - Coronation Street, UK soap opera


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Mickey Dolenz.  His daughter Amy is a hottie.  Apparently she has done some acting too.



Ami Dolenz played a character named, "Melissa" on General Hospital in the 80's. I taped the show back then and I loved it. She was a good little actress and very pretty.


----------

